# 457 dependant can own and run a business



## petethebear (May 18, 2011)

Hi All,

I have spent days trying to source the following info.
I am currently working in Sydney on a 4 year skilled work visa (457).
As I understand my wife automatically gets her own 457 visa (even if I lose my job, she still holds her 457 - quite cool).We want to setup an ecommerce business for online shopping.
My wife has to register a company first before she can buy a domain name etc.

My question is really is she allowed to form a company and register a domain name (to create the online shop) when she is on a 457 visa. She would have a TFN already with the 457.

thx


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Have you been through the guidelines for forming a company?
Australian Securities and Investments Commission - Starting a company or business

Cheers,
Karen


----------

